# sick piranha



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

im vey new here (first time on this site) and i have an eight month old red belly and recently (just today) it seemed to become very sick. i changed my water a few days ago and theres been no problem until now. a couple hours ago, i went to feed him, and thought he was dead!!. he is just helplessly floating around the tank (still breathing, fins lightly flapping). i just drained all the water from the tank and refilled it, but didnt put my fish back in yet..

this is the first tme this has ever happened... what should i do???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

biggeazy-e welcome to p-fury


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

:smile: ...thanks.. :smile:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

12:40 pm 8/9/03.... :sad:


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

hey, sniff... when i joined... sniff, i didn't get one of those.... sniff sniff


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your fish.

Did you see any signs prior to him just floating around helplessly that 1 day? Was the fish eating regularly?

What were your water parameters?

Sorry for the questions, but it may help others for a little information leading up to this.

My condolences again.


----------

